# Sheepshead today



## rt1092 (Jan 19, 2015)

Great day, flat calm, fair tide both ways. Literally wore them out. Three of us on the boat 45 sheeps to 8 pounds. 
Had the biggest one part  the leader, tied on a new hook. Caught him with my other hook in his mouth.
Left dock at 8 back by 3:30 even with DNR boarding and checking.
Try to post pics tomorrow


----------



## Chap (Jan 20, 2015)

Yesterday was a nice day to be out.  Did you get any pictures?


----------



## rt1092 (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## shallowminded (Jan 21, 2015)

That's a nice workout for your filet knife! Sounds like a great day out there. Nothing but wind and waves when I go.


----------



## Ga. Swamper (Jan 21, 2015)

No black sea bass? they are all over the near shore reefs here, Brunswick area.


----------



## Prime Time (Jan 26, 2015)

*Where do u get bait this time of year?*

Been wanting to go myself, but can't catch a break in the weather along with an off day. Nice catch, and if the seas would allow atleast 2-3' seas, we will run out to A Reef Sat.


----------



## shotgunhales (Jan 26, 2015)

Been some 1' seas during the week of course


----------



## GA Carpkiller (Jan 26, 2015)

Looks like a great time!


----------



## Steyr (Jan 28, 2015)

I hope you fry everyone of those convicts


----------



## rt1092 (Jan 28, 2015)

Steyr said:


> I hope you fry everyone of those convicts


LOL. They won't go to waste. I don't eat much fish, but the guy I fish with. Eats them everyday


----------



## Khondker (Jan 29, 2015)

I am going to Myrtle beach in May and will be doing pier fishing.

Want to catch some sheepshead with fresh cut shrimp.

Will circle hook work for sheepshead? I have heard they steal bait and spit out the hook.


----------



## grouper throat (Jan 30, 2015)

Nice catch. It's like a giant saltwater bream bed when they come into our reefs as well.


----------



## Chap (Jan 30, 2015)

That is an amazing catch.  I am so jealous.


----------



## ranger374 (Feb 1, 2015)

Khondker said:


> I am going to Myrtle beach in May and will be doing pier fishing.
> 
> Want to catch some sheepshead with fresh cut shrimp.
> 
> Will circle hook work for sheepshead? I have heard they steal bait and spit out the hook.



your best bait there will be barnacles(you can scrape them off the pier pilings when tide is out) or fiddler crabs if you can find some.  I always used barnacles rigged on a carolina rig (lead size will depend on tide strength)  drop the rig right beside the piling.  I always fished the end pilings on a outgoing tide, and as it started coming in, I would move up pilings towards maybe the center of the pier.  Just keep trying different ones until you find them.  Fun fishing.  Catching a 8 to 10 lber was pretty common.


----------

